# Outdoors > Fishing >  Two poachers caught 'pillaging' stream

## MackaS

Two poachers caught 'pillaging' stream - Rotorua Daily Post - Rotorua Daily Post News

No doubt these bastards will get off with a slap on the wrist and rubbish duty, What a lovely way to cock up the fishery for honest anglers !
 :Yuush:  :Yuush:  :Yuush:

----------


## Rushy

Low life mongrel scum.

----------


## Maca49

BASTARDS!! :Omg:

----------


## bully

should have named them.

----------


## nor-west

Might be in line for for some crown or something  :Yuush:

----------


## MackaS

i was going to mention that but i thought i would leave it up to someone else  :Zomg:

----------


## hunter308

Throw the bastards in jail for the maximum term and make them wear a fish around their neck till it rots off then replace it with another one for the duration of their sentence should put them off all types of fish for the rest of their life  :Pissed Off:

----------


## Dundee

Chuck the net at the buggers,they done it!Fish pun included :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## distant stalker

> Might be in line for for some crown or something


Even his old man said to throw the book at him. Hope these guys get a decent fine/time and they get the rest of them too. Sounds like its pretty bad aroubd those ways at the moment.

----------


## Gapped axe

Ahh the joys of nabbing trout poachers, I believe the local community aren't to impressed with these individuals either. The fact that they were taking so many and obviously on selling them for a quick buck, rather than subsistence gathering, did not go down to well.

----------


## Chris

I hope the judge is a keen trout fisher as so many people are in that area .

----------


## kiwijames

> I hope the judge is a keen trout fisher as so many people are in that area .


Judges seem to be bollocks these days. I doubt they will get much. 

Shit, the courts can't even deal to burglarising quasi-princes' or get some twit kid a haircut

----------


## Rushy

> or get some twit kid a haircut


Yep KJ. The country is fucked after that one.

----------


## Danny

> Two poachers caught 'pillaging' stream - Rotorua Daily Post - Rotorua Daily Post News
> 
> No doubt these bastards will get off with a slap on the wrist and rubbish duty, What a lovely way to cock up the fishery for honest anglers !


Welcome to my neck of the woods😎
Fn embarrassing.
And our system is even more so... Shoot the fn pricks. 


Dan

----------


## Dundee

Its getting tuff trying to catch them legally without those pricks rapeing the waterways :ORLY:

----------


## MackaS

ditto on that one Chris  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Dundee

Pair convicted of large-scale trout poaching - National - NZ Herald News

Again.

----------


## Turehu

Pitch forking trout streams in Rotorua is a traditional recreational pastime. To my shame now I used to participate in the 60's. Times have changed and its about time the so called authorities clamped down on it. I suppose I should join the fun police.

----------


## Scribe

In the same breath I wonder if DOC will ever be Convicted for contaminating Trout, eel and koura with 1080.

Or do people see that as somehow different and more acceptable.

I must admit I have a little difficulty reconciling myself to some of these thing that go on around us.

For example if someone sneaked into the Dart and shot 50 of that much admired little herd of Whitetail and left them to rot most of us hunters would be incensed. And yet DOC did that with a few hoppers full of 1080 and we have judging by the lack of reaction we have found this acceptable.

If DOC had have used deer repellent there may have then been mitigation, but DOC refused the pleas of all interest parties to use it.

DOC fishes all and with a very FINE MESH??

----------


## Dundee

Only people that see it different are the government departments.

----------


## Carpe Diem

Will be interesting to see the sentence as the judge has suggested strongly they have lawyers (other than themselves) for sentencing. Hopefully this could be the first custodial sentance handed down.

Will watch with interest, not much for them to argue in mitigation and right royally red handed. Hopefully justice is blind and the sentance applied as fits the crime..

----------


## Dundee

> Will be interesting to see the sentence as the judge has suggested strongly they have lawyers (other than themselves) for sentencing. Hopefully this could be the first custodial sentance handed down.
> 
> Will watch with interest, not much for them to argue in mitigation and right royally red handed. Hopefully justice is blind and the sentance applied as fits the crime..


Do you want there mug shots?

----------


## Carpe Diem

Already seen their photo's - and the haul they took out of the spawning stream.

It's god to see both F&G and DOC have recently intensified their activities around monitoring this activity, so don't forget big brother is watching you in many of these places....
I hope they start putting more through the system and compare notes with the cops to get them up to speed on nabbing other poachers and stock stealing miscreants...

No more community service sentences - straight to the brig I say!!!

----------


## Woody

Farmer near MataMata recently fined $56 thou for discharge of effluent into a swamp (Waikato Regional Council) Farmer on West Coast recently fined over $60 thou by WCRC for discharging effluent into drain. Locals living in border of Kahurangi National park had their water supply stream deliberately poisoned by Tasman Unitary Council. Council and Medical Officer of Health refused to provide plumbed water to home or test the stream for rotting carcasses for the 6 month shut down period notified on entry points to the park after it was all 1080'd. Police refuse to prosecute Council or Animal Health Board for their deliberate poisoning of that natural water supply "because it was legally approved".  Animal Health Board was given approval by West Coast Regional Council to drop 1080 poison directly into lakes and waterways recently. The same council profits from contracting to AHB to drop the poison. Waikato Regional Council approved deliberate poisoning of Pirongia waterways with aerial 1080 recently. West Coast Regional Council carried out the drop and profits from it. meanwhile,  NZDA Otago branch recently virtually boycotted an anti 1080 meeting at Wanaka after DoC threatened to withdraw their hunts course funding if they supported that meeting. (Only about 2 of their members attended) Over 100 other non NZDA locals attended though. Meanwhile the gutless public continues to swallow the crap being dished out to them daily by DoC, the AHB and the Regional Councils and the media supporting 1080, leaving it to just a few of us to fight the double standards and the green extremists and government types who want all introduced animals birds and fish killed from free access wild New Zealand.
 I do not support trout poaching but there are a heap of hypocrisies' going on in our country and mostly being carried out by government entities all of which are compulsorily funded by taxpayers and ratepayers. (YOU).
  The criminal element have simply lowered themselves into the similar gutter levels of politics and extremism. Punish the ratbags, sure;  but ffs then carry on and deal to the bureaucrats who are shitting on the whole lot of us with apparent impunity.

----------


## kiwijames

@Woody. You must have two cocks. 
Please go push your poisonous barrow somewhere else. You are very boring.

----------


## Scribe

It is hard to reconcile the publics distaste for this crime and their ability on the other hand to ignore DOC attitude to trout and their open statements referring to them as the possums of the waterways.

 These statements were made just before DOC received resource consent to use the poison rotenone to specifically poison trout.

----------


## Woody

> @Woody. You must have two cocks. 
> Please go push your poisonous barrow somewhere else. You are very boring.


Is truth and logic too hard to swallow for you kiwijames?

----------


## kiwijames

Not at all. Its where men thrive. But if you expect me to belive half the ditribe that spews from both youself and Scribe then you are somewhat mistaken.
Plus the narcissism of the pair of you only confirms to me you are both miserable old men burning up bandwidth in the retirement home. 
To imagine that your burning desire is so important you can threadbomb any section with such a degree of separation proves it. Not to mention the founding SIMPLE rule of no politics has gone over your head. You are so donkey deep believing, you are blinded by your own self importance. @MackaS. Sorry to spam your thread.

----------


## Woody

Believe what you like. The truth is plain to see if you bother to look.  No intent to get into politics, but simply comments on lawbreaking and the principles of balance and fairness to all.

----------


## Scribe

> Not at all. Its where men thrive. But if you expect me to belive half the ditribe that spews from both youself and Scribe then you are somewhat mistaken.
> Plus the narcissism of the pair of you only confirms to me you are both miserable old men burning up bandwidth in the retirement home. 
> To imagine that your burning desire is so important you can threadbomb any section with such a degree of separation proves it. Not to mention the founding SIMPLE rule of no politics has gone over your head. You are so donkey deep believing, you are blinded by your own self importance. @MackaS. Sorry to spam your thread.


Strong and bitter words indicate a weak cause

----------


## Scribe

What I speak of I back with documented proof.

Now if these Poachers were caught pillaging brown trout out of the Karori Reserve, DOC would have led the charge to vilify and prosecute them.

----------


## Rushy

‘There are none so blind as those who will not see. The most deluded people are those who choose to ignore what they already know’.

----------


## kiwijames

> Strong and bitter words indicate a weak cause


Ha ha Pot meet Mr Kettle. 
Again your arrogance preceds you. I have no cause, just a liking to engauge with fellow forumites on varied topics without some chap trying to peddle an agenda. 
Kinda like opening the door on Saturday morning expecting the courier but finding only a grinning Mormon with a bunch of pamphlets.

----------


## kiwijames

> Attachment 31369
> 
> What I speak of I back with documented proof.


Youre all over the place like a drunk. Different poison in a completely different context. Your truth is so subjective it becomes irrelevant.

----------


## GravelBen

> Kinda like opening the door on Saturday morning expecting the courier but finding only a grinning Mormon with a bunch of pamphlets.


Its funny, but almost every single time I see Scribe handing out his pamphlets on here I see you running up behind him trying to stop people from reading them and listen to you instead.

Just curious, but you don't work for DOC do you?

----------


## kiwijames

> Its funny, but almost every single time I see Scribe handing out his pamphlets on here I see you running up behind him trying to stop people from reading them and listen to you instead.
> 
> Just curious, but you don't work for DOC do you?


Ha ha. No. I prefer to be paid a little better.

----------


## veitnamcam

> Ha ha. No. I prefer to be paid a little better.


So you are making millions out of the green rain then?!!  :Grin:

----------


## kiwijames

> So you are making millions out of the green rain then?!!


Yeah that's it

----------


## Reliable

May as well join in-

What started as a comment on 2 not so bright sparks catching lots breeding fish- for sale it seems; has ended up in personal standpoints on 1080.

Good and valid discussion to have-thought new post = better as more sure it to be noticed/found later.

What I took from the original threads, was that ;

1-not good to catch breeding fish(obvious);
2- for sale (not legal-food is meant to be taxed);
3-without a Fish and Game license-(maybe they do some good?)

AND 4-Be concerned  that every newspaper reading neurotic will phone the F&G when I take the kids eeling.
---                                                                                                           ---
Congratulations on F&G for advertising themselves, and for slowing this pair down for a while.

Personally I think they showed great initiative- though not intelligent/acceptable by taking the breeding stock, and trying to act outside the current laws-greed and laziness perhaps.

----------


## Dundee

One for @kiwijames  :Psmiley:

----------


## kiwijames

> One for @kiwijames 
> Attachment 31442
> Attachment 31444


Holy shit. Now you tell me its poisonous!

Its not a tickling contest  :XD:

----------


## username

> The bulk of hunters do not get behind the anti 10/80 movement because it is obvious the anti 10/80 crowd as as hysterical as the pro 10/80 crowd. Both use greenpeace tactics. Excessive feel bad sensationalist rhetoric that just turns people off. Do we care? Yes. Do we care enough to rub shoulders with irrational fanatics? No.


90% err no 75% of things you say tussock is what i would say if i was intelligent and articulate. Its a shame you are not around more to tell people what im thinking even before i know im thinking it.

----------


## Scribe

> The bulk of hunters do not get behind the anti 10/80 movement because it is obvious the anti 10/80 crowd as as hysterical as the pro 10/80 crowd. Both use greenpeace tactics. Excessive feel bad sensationalist rhetoric that just turns people off. Do we care? Yes. Do we care enough to rub shoulders with irrational fanatics? No.


Yes you do have to excuse the tactics at times. But you see we don't a tax payer budget of four million to fight with. We fight with our own time and money. Our only hope is the hunters who are the ones who are most likely to see the real effects of this insidious poison are aware that our game animals are the target. They are not an accidental by-kill, they are the target

----------


## Woody

It is easily observed that the persons who choose to rail against the truths about the use and risks and bad effects of poisons like 1080 and brodi over our lands and waters most often respond in low forms of abuse and attempts to vilify or pass derogatory inferences on those who are truthful. 

"How happy is he born and taught,
  That serveth not another's will,
Whose armour is his honest thought,
  And simple truth his utmost skill."
Sir henry Wotton.

----------


## Dundee

Another 4 poachers caught.

Fish & Game praise for public & police, after anti-poaching operation | Fish & Game NZ

----------


## Dundee

Good result I guess    Customary rights yeah right :ORLY: 

Poacher sentenced to 12 months jail | Stuff.co.nz

----------


## Drewski

Customary would be native species...not introduced ones. By the sounds of it they have no tribal links to the area.

----------


## 300CALMAN

Yay They got done! Thanks for the update Dundee 
I spotted a couple of young poachers close to the Trout Pool in the Kaituna River (lake Rotoiti) and wanted to report them. Unfortunately in those days (mid 1990s) I had no cell phone so I went to ask if I could call Fish and Game from one of the locals houses. The man while initially friendly asked me for a description of the guys. When I did he changed his tune and told me that they were probably his nephews! He stormed off in the direction while telling me to get going and leave his property... Wounder if they were the same pair.

----------


## Tommy

> Yay They got done! Thanks for the update Dundee 
> I spotted a couple of young poachers close to the Trout Pool in the Kaituna River (lake Rotoiti) and wanted to report them. Unfortunately in those days (mid 1990s) I had no cell phone so I went to ask if I could call Fish and Game from one of the locals houses. The man while initially friendly asked me for a description of the guys. When I did he changed his tune and told me that they were probably his nephews! He stormed off in the direction while telling me to get going and leave his property... Wounder if they were the same pair.


Sounds like the uncle might do more damage than the authorities

----------


## 300CALMAN

> Sounds like the uncle might do more damage than the authorities


I really hope so. He frightened me enough. I did ring Fish and Game, but never heard anything more.

----------


## P38

Good Fu*ken Job.

About Bloody Time too.

Hope there's more to come as well.

Cheers
Pete

----------


## Micky Duck

bet "uncle" went and kicked their arses good and hard.
good result in this case may the other judges follow suit.

----------


## GravelBen

> good result in this case may the other judges follow suit.


Be good if they started giving serious penalties to poachers of land animals as well as fish!

----------


## 300CALMAN

> Be good if they started giving serious penalties to poachers of land animals as well as fish!


and started treating deer like a resource (same as trout) rather than a pest. I am sure that's one of the reasons deer poachers get off lightly.

----------


## Dundee

This was caught legaly and will satify my hunger.


Those pricks were fuckn greedy :Pissed Off: 

Bloody nice fillets came off this trout.

----------


## Micky Duck

faaark I need to give you filleting lessons!!!!

----------


## Dundee

> faaark I need to give you filleting lessons!!!!


I found the problem Micky Duck :Beer: 

It was a rough job I admit. :Grin: 

http://www.nzhuntingandshooting.co.n...g-trout-11530/

----------


## outdoorlad

Good on the judge

----------


## Maca49

> This was caught legaly and will satify my hunger.
> Attachment 36143
> 
> Those pricks were fuckn greedy
> 
> Bloody nice fillets came off this trout.
> Attachment 36144


Looks like one that I own that sings " DONT WORRY BE HAPPY" and EVERY LITTLE SONG.......?

----------


## kotuku

must be a real shit of a day when you tell the pakeha court no juristicion ,cause we only recognise maori authority ,then the local iwi arrives and goes 'hey you theiving bastards -youre not one of ours!"  probably a similar sensation to that felt by a certain group in indonesia last week. "this is goin nowhere f....n fast!"

----------


## MackaS

A good result i reckon!

----------


## distant stalker

Yip good result, hard case pulling the customary thing then getting shamed by local iwi. Good to see that that it is being treated for what it is, a greedy and very disrespectful act showing no regard for anyone but themselves

----------


## Boaraxa

https://nz.news.yahoo.com/top-storie...eals-sentence/

----------


## veitnamcam

Hopfully they up it to the maximum 2 years for wasting taxpayer's money with an appeal

----------


## kiwijames

Nice update

----------


## Dundee

Good shit!

----------


## veitnamcam

Good stuff, shame there is no stocking of the lakes here.

----------


## Dundee

Nothing added to the Manawatu River either VC,I hope the buggers come back out of the side creeks soon as its been 12days since the big flood and it is just fishable now.

----------


## Chris

They did a release here a few years ago, improved the quality of the fish with some new blood in the system.
Getting fish with very orange flesh now bit different to the wild stock in the rivers .

----------


## EeeBees

@Chris, they are probably liberating triploid trout...so that they do not have to ever have the wrath of fisherfolk upon them when there are no more trout in the rivers...

----------


## Chris

Not sure eeBeeS but some of them I've caught 30 - 40cm have quite hump backs & hook jaws I'd expect in bigger fish.
Possible trophy fish blood line perhaps ,I have released those as think they need to be left in the local river systems to breed.

----------


## Dundee

80 hours community work, what a bloody joke,now he is doing it again!! :Pissed Off: 

Rotorua trout poacher strikes again | Stuff.co.nz

----------


## kidmac42

Obviously the judge was far too lenient on him.

----------


## Maca49

And he won't turn up for that and all will be forgiven, we need to train some "hanging" judges and rid our selves of the soft cocks

----------


## Tommy

He needs a year in the tanty and banning from fishing for the first offence, then two for the next

----------


## Maca49

And suckers like me pay $100 bucks for a licence and to stand up to my nuts in Lake Taupo freezing to death on a dark night for nought! Oh I forgot, it's fun! :Thumbsup:

----------


## veitnamcam

> And suckers like me pay $100 bucks for a licence and to stand up to my nuts in Lake Taupo freezing to death on a dark night for nought! Oh I forgot, it's fun!


At least they stock up there, down here they just feed em 1080d mice etc

----------


## kiwijames

> At least they stock up there, down here they just feed em 1080d mice etc


Cry us a river Cam, we can stock that for free
Taupo have their own hatchery, paid for by their licence holders.

----------


## Maca49

Nope Taupos a natural fishery, no stocking I believe :Cool:

----------


## kiwijames

> Nope Taupos a natural fishery, no stocking I believe


Nope. Rotorua and Taupo are the only remaining hatcheries in NZ IIRC.  That was why Taupo has always been a separate license.

----------


## Maca49

Nope it's not stocked, is has been but way back in the 60s there's bugger all fish raised these days, I believe, but not like the Rotorua lakes that are stocked,

----------


## kiwijames

> Nope it's not stocked, is has been but way back in the 60s there's bugger all fish raised these days, I believe, but not like the Rotorua lakes that are stocked,


We'll blow me down. I always thought they bred their own.

----------


## veitnamcam

> Cry us a river Cam, we can stock that for free
> Taupo have their own hatchery, paid for by their licence holders.


Like  I said no stocking down here.... so what does that license pay for if i ever get one? It will be the most expensive fish I ever catch if I manage to get one too.

Sent from my SM-G800Y using Tapatalk

----------


## BRADS

> Like  I said no stocking down here.... so what does that license pay for if i ever get one? It will be the most expensive fish I ever catch if I manage to get one too.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G800Y using Tapatalk


The Rangers new hilux bro that's what your paying for.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## veitnamcam

> The Rangers new hilux bro that's what your paying for.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I thought as much.

Sent from my SM-G800Y using Tapatalk

----------


## Dundee

That would be bloody right too. We got a bill from horizons regional council and a uniform was part of the fecking bill.FFS buy you own uniforms wankers.

----------


## 300CALMAN

Tongariro National Trout Centre | Turangi Taupo Trout Fishing

Nah bro they only stock the children's pond.

----------


## 300CALMAN

DOC use your license money to buy more 1080  :Grin: 

bite bite bit bite

----------


## P38

> DOC use your license money to buy more 1080 
> 
> bite bite bit bite


Not mine they don't  :Wink:

----------


## Gapped axe

well they don't pay me, I don't get a free licence fish or game either, get a tea shirt thou

----------


## Dundee

The bastard has finally gone up.

SunLive - Jail for poaching spawning trout - The Bay's News First

----------


## 223nut

Bit more than a wet bus ticket... Hope other judges take note

----------


## Matt2308

Excellent outcome that might actually act as a deterrent to others for a change!

----------


## zimmer

Yeh but how does that work - the guy that was dealt to earlier got 6 months. This guy who failed to appear and the cops had to hunt for and arrest - more tax payer's money involved, gets a lesser sentence than his mate.

----------


## TeRei

> Nope. Rotorua and Taupo are the only remaining hatcheries in NZ IIRC.  That was why Taupo has always been a separate license.


No . Tuwharetoa own the lake bed that is why they get the fees.HBF&G say there is no documented science that liberations are effective hence they don't do it.

----------


## kiwijames

> No . Tuwharetoa own the lake bed that is why they get the fees.HBF&G say there is no documented science that liberations are effective hence they don't do it.


Yep, we worked that out more than half a year ago.

and, if the HBF&G you are referring to is Hawkes Bay Fish and Game they would be lucky to be agree that the earth is round let alone be competent enough to "interpret science".

----------

